# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم النجاسة المتبقي أثرها بعد غسلها من الثوب؟

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد 

ما حكم النجاسة المتبقي أثرها بعد غسلها من الثوب؟

إذا تبقى في الثوب أثر النجاسة بعد غسله بالماء ما حكمه ؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالسائل اللزج الذي يخرج عند التفكير في الشهوة، ونحو ذلك يسمى مذيا، وهو ناقض للوضوء ولا يجب الاغتسال منه، وهو نجس بالاتفاق ويجب غسله من البدن والثوب قبل الصلاة، ومن صلى قبل غسله  متعمدا وقادرا على غسلها فصلاته باطلة لفقدها شرطا من شروط الصلاة وهو طهارة البدن أو الثوب ويجب عليه إعادة تلك الصلاة، والاغتسال يجب من خروج المني لا من خروج المذي، وانظري الفتاوى التالية أرقامها : 29780 ،80856 ،111220 .
وأما الشعور بالبلل فإنه لا ينقض الوضوء بمجرده من غير تحقق من خروج شيء، وكذا لا يجب تغيير الملابس ولا غسلها لمجرد الشعور بالبلل، والثياب التي تحيض فيها المرأة تغسلها مما أصابها من الدم وتصلي فيها، ولا يضر بقاء أثر الدم، لما رواه البخاري من حديثأسماء قالت: جاءت امرأة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: أرأيت إحدانا تحيض في الثوب كيف تصنع؟ قال: تحته ثم تقرصه بالماء وتنضحه وتصلي فيه.. انتهى.
 وفي سنن أبي داوود بسند صحيح عن أبي هريرة: أن خوله بنت يسار أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت يا رسول الله: إنه ليس لي إلا ثوب واحد وأنا أحيض فيه فكيف أصنع، قال إذا طهرت فاغسليه ثم صلي فيه، فقالت فإن لم يخرج الدم قال يكفيك غسل الدم ولا يضرك أثره.
وأما الملابس الخارجية إذا لم يصبها شيء فإنها باقية على طهارتها وتصح الصلاة فيها.
وانظري الفتوى رقم: 31841 ، والفتوى رقم: 43520 .
والله أعلم.    

إسلام ويب
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السؤال :*عندما أذهب للتبرز لا أتأكد من نظافة مخرج الغائط، أعني يبقى بعض أثره، هل يؤثر ذلك على صحة الوضوء، وهل يكفي إزالة عين النجاسة كالغائط مثلاً دون أثرها لصحة الوضوء؟

*الجواب :*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله
ما يتبقى من أثر الاستنجاء بعد الحرص الشديد على تطهير المحل: معفوٌّ عنه.
فالشريعة تعفو عن الأثر اليسير من النجاسة لمشقة إزالته. والقاعدة الفقهية تقول: "المشقة تجلب التيسير".
وقد استعمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأحجار في استنجائه -كما ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة- مع غلبة الظن بأن الأحجار تزيل جرم النجاسة فقط ولا تزيل أثرها.
لذلك نص فقهاؤنا على العفو عن أثر النجاسة الباقي في محل خروج الغائط بعد العناية التامة بالتطهير، وأن ذلك لا يؤثر على صحة الوضوء إن شاء الله تعالى.
جاء في "حاشية إعانة الطالبين" (1/ 126): "يُعفى عن محل استجماره؛ أي: عن أثر محله، وكذا ما يلاقيه من الثوب". والله أعلم.

*لجنة الإفتاء ومراجعة سماحة المفتي العام الشيخ عبد الكريم الخصاونة*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/60399/


*مُلَخَّص أحكام النجاسات على الالوكة*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفيكم بارك الله

----------

